# Obama $9 Federal Obama Note!



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/OBAMA-9-Dollar-...|240:1318|301:1|293:2|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I will buy some of those incase I run out of toilet paper.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Sadaam era Iraqi dinar are worth more in my eyes. Hey 7, just make sure you use your left hand to wipe if using this new $9 bill. I wouldn't want you to violate any of his previous religious beliefs. *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are not even worth wiping you ass with,you would not
end up with a clean ass,just ink stains from the Obama crap
printed on the paper.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Stuff probably causes a rash!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why does the back have a "Star of David" and a "Half Moon and Star"? It also has two "Crosses" as well.


----------

